# Closed Wraps



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

I've seen some awesome closed wraps by some of you guys.........personally, I've always left mine open. The spacing, after the actual design is complete, leaves me with some areas thicker than others, not allowing me to close out the wrap evenly. I pack the thread with the pointed end of the Burnishing tool, from all directions, but still have varying gaps to fill.
I've thought about buying a Butt Wrap Alignment Tool, but, I think my problem, is more than just alignment.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated,

PD


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Closed wraps*

By know means am I an expert....

But I try and wrap mine a little looser then normal to make neccesary adjustments as I go. I try and ensure that I am constantly checking to make sure that they are close to fill them out in the end.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Ryan. 
Question: I start at the foregrip, spiral up, and then back down. I've heard of alternating starting points, to keep things tight, what's you opinion on that? 
I can wrap the Fish, T Birds, Crosses, Maltese crosses, Stars, Spiders, etc. but, being able to close them out, would be a big step. I'll definately be loosening up on the tension on my next rod. I've got 2 White Fenwick Fenglass SU1206's, still in the factory bag, with the tags still attached!! 
Might have to sacrifice one to the wrapping Gods, LOL
You do some awesome work Ryan, and I appreciate your input,

PD


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what's the distance between the center are you using?
there's a different method on close wraps.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

My centers vary from rod to rod. I think the ones on my fish pattern, in my other post, was 2 inches.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wraps*

I always start at butt end and work up on every wrap, Wrapping over or under. Thats one way I keep things stright in my head. Sometimes I have to write down my wraps of thread if Ill be away from the work for a few days as well.

Again, by no means am I an expert. I am constantly asking questions myself. I dont know anything about alternating starting points. I learned a neat little trick though to laying the rod out before hand and it helps to keep things in line.

I almost want to believe that your probably wrapping right, but your layout does not take into account the reduction of the diameter of the blank between where you begin and end. That can have a significant impact on your spacing needs when it is time to close the deal.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Pier Dweller said:


> I've got 2 White Fenwick Fenglass SU1206's, still in the factory bag, with the tags still attached!!
> PD


I've got 6 more if you know anyone interrested.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Pier Dweller said:


> My centers vary from rod to rod. I think the ones on my fish pattern, in my other post, was 2 inches.


your center from the grip towards the tip wouldn't be equal if you want to do a close wrap.
you have to allow for the taper in the blank.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

HellRay,

I've got the Dale Clemens book, on how to do the adjustment for the taper, but honestly, I don't "Understand" it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

measure the diameter of the starting point of the butt wrap.

meaure the diameter of the middle of the butt wrap.

measure the diameter of the end of the butt wrap.


example
starting point 30mm
middle 32mm
end34mm

your first distance between centers would be 30mm, next distance between center is 31, then 32, then 33, then 34 on the 0 axis.

on the 180 axis, the distance between center is 15, then 30.5, then 31.5, then 32.5, then 33.5, then 17.

just remember to increase the center as you move towards the tip because if your centers are constant the tip will be full first because it is smaller in diameter. so to allow for some space, you increase the distance of the centers towards the tip.

some people said a visualwrap really helps, however, i don't have one and do my computations by hand.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I dont think this is a good suggestion but I will put three hours of hard work in and cut it off and start over if it is not going well. I make sure I know why a wrap is not working before I cut though. I guess practice is the best way to learn (at least for me) and making sure I learn from my mistakes. 

A lot of builders on P&S that have probably forgotten more than I know about building a rod. I do know that I like to play close attention to initial threads and spacing as they are the foundation of a wrap....But you probably already know that PD


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

HellRay,

What type of measurement tool do you use for MM's? I have a standard Vernier Dial Caliper, but nothing metric? I'd think I'd be able to just use the standard measurements, and use the formula you posted......correct?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*nice....I'll try that way next.*

Ive been using masking tape. Its worked actually well.




HellRhaY said:


> measure the diameter of the starting point of the butt wrap.
> 
> meaure the diameter of the middle of the butt wrap.
> 
> ...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Pier Dweller said:


> HellRay,
> 
> What type of measurement tool do you use for MM's? I have a standard Vernier Dial Caliper, but nothing metric? I'd think I'd be able to just use the standard measurements, and use the formula you posted......correct?


i use standard vernier caliper. just find the diameter of the blank and use the formula 2 Pi D.
I find it easier and more convenient for me compared to using masking tape wrap around the blank. you can sue either method and see which one you're comfortable to use and stick with it.

standard vernier caliper is metric, i have a standard vernier caliper and it's in cm. 1 cm is equal to 10mm.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas, This will probably be my last post, til Friday...........I'm off to Topsail Island, N.C. in a couple of minutes. I really appreciate the input, and I'll check back in Friday, hopefully with a good fishing report.

Take Care,

Mark


----------

